

Ask HN: Any Brazilians willing start a non-official HN Gathering? - cfontes

Hi are there any other Brazilians here that would like to arrange a non-official HN gathering in São Paulo or Campinas ( Big cities with a lot of startups, I know there are other... )to talk about all the stuff we talk here but in a nice bar ?&#60;p&#62;Obrigado.
======
cfontes
none :( Am I the only one ?

